# Jet wash , north weald.



## saxmaster

Hey guys. 

Attending players at north weald on Sunday. And looking at the forecast at home. The journey is likely to be quite mucky. Is their any local garages/supermarket that has a no frills jet wash. Just so I can blast away the grime, and is open around 7am? 

Thanks.


----------

